# I ordered My White Rock Doves last week.



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

I am so excited. I am waiting for my white rock doves. COugh Pigeons. they said they would ship them week 3 or 4 and of course I am nervous the POst office does not Kill my Birds. I am very excited I heard Pigeons are so nice. I had Parakeets and all they did was fight. 

Im going to order bands and plastic eggies for the babies. What are the best kind of bands to get? I was goign to get personalized ones from foys.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Webby, 

I'm just curious, where did you order your pigeons from? If you ordered them through one of the pigeon supply houses like Foys or Siegels, these birds should already be banded with a serial number and the organization name. If you wish to order personalized bands, you can get ones that show the sex of the bird using different colours. You can also get ones with your name and phone number as well. They should do fine being shipped just have the seed and water ready for them when they arrive Good luck and let us know how things work out.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

I ordered them through Strombergs. ACK! $150. I will be ordering bands for the babies. Which should be coming next year. Strombergs answered all my questions and said they will stand behind the birds but that the birds will be coming from a breeder. I bought the feed and this weekend I am buying grit. I bought the feed from Southern Farm. They have Protien 12 and protien 17. I got the protien 12.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Good news. I got a post card. My Rock doves are being shiped March 1st. So they should be there march 1st or 2nd.

I got my grit from Southern states. Pigeon grit $12. It does smell like licorice.


----------

